# Fishing spider , egg sack?



## Sof (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey just wondering I noticed my fishing spider laid an egg sac tonight, but she has never mated since I've had her ( since she was about an 1 inch). Is this some false egg sac? Does this happen often?

thanks.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 12, 2007)

1) Im interested to know what species of fishing spider it is.  Do you have a picture?

2)  Many spiders can store sperm for periods of time, even across molts, so it may be viable......just wait and see.

3) How long have you had her? What size is she now?


----------



## Sof (Apr 12, 2007)

1) almost 100% sure shes a Dolomedes tenebrosus.
2) shes a bit over 3 inches, 3.5"-ish


----------



## padkison (Apr 12, 2007)

I wouldn't think she was fertile now if you got her at 1", but who knows.

I thought a molt wiped out any stored sperm for all spiders.   I'd like to know since I picked up some adult sized Dolomedes and two molted.



Sof said:


> 1) almost 100% sure shes a Dolomedes tenebrosus.
> 2) shes a bit over 3 inches, 3.5"-ish


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 12, 2007)

To the best of my knowledge there are quite a few true spiders that can hold sperm even after molts. As for the specific species that are known to be able to do that I  dont have the foggest idea. Post a pic! I want to see.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 12, 2007)

Well if its that large now it probably wasnt mature before so I doubt its a viable sac.  I doubt an immature female would have been mated.  I think overfeeding can result in a sac sometimes.

But if it does somehow hatch out and is viable that is really interesting.


----------



## Sof (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.

I never really over fed her, usually 1 cricket big enough for her once every 1 - 1.5 weeks. I noticed her getting fat even though I didn't feed her, thought maybe she was going to molt. Hopefully I can find a male, but these spiders are hard to find around here, I planned on letting her go once the weather gets a bit nicer here. But I'll see what happens.


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 6, 2012)

I love finding old posts. Lol @ true spiders molting with sperm. 2006!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have had 3 sacs hatch from a pair of D. tenebrosus i paired. They only paired once, then the female laid a sac, after it hatched out, she laid another, then another. If she is possibly gravid, look forward to atleast 200-300 lightning fast, plastic climbing, floating slings per sac.


----------



## Necromion (Feb 17, 2012)

Ive raised several D. tenebrous spiders and I have found that if you feed them well and they are mature they will make dud sacs. I have found it odd that the females do this but seems normal anymore. Ive also had Latros do this before as well.


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 17, 2012)

Necromion said:


> Ive raised several D. tenebrous spiders and I have found that if you feed them well and they are mature they will make dud sacs. I have found it odd that the females do this but seems normal anymore. Ive also had Latros do this before as well.


My _D. okefinokensis_ that has been captive for awhile now just laid a dud sac too, so apparently it is kinda common among this genus. I'm now curious if this is occurring with other spiders in the family and not just the genus.


----------



## Sapphicritter (Jul 30, 2019)

Necromion said:


> Ive raised several D. tenebrous spiders and I have found that if you feed them well and they are mature they will make dud sacs. I have found it odd that the females do this but seems normal anymore. Ive also had Latros do this before as well.


This is my second of the species and both have done it when they got really fat. The first I had to take away because I knew it was a dud and she wouldn’t put it down to eat. The second I’m waiting to see if it’s fertilized because I she hasn’t molted since I got her a few weeks ago and I want to see if ITV hatches. I do tend to overfeed so that may be part of it as well.


----------

